# Charge Air Cooler Temperature - Readings



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jacque8080 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If you monitor your Charge Air Cooler Temperatures, then what do you see?
> 
> ...


Yes, I see similar on both my Gen 2 Diesels. This is much higher than Gen 1, but I'd guess that it's how the Gen 2 gets higher average we exhaust temps to keep the DPF working properly. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Yes, I see similar on both my Gen 2 Diesels. This is much higher than Gen 1, but I'd guess that it's how the Gen 2 gets higher average we exhaust temps to keep the DPF working properly.


If GM wanted higher exhaust temps for passive DPF regen, they could entirely dispense with the intercooler. Gasoline engines need an intercooler to avoid preignition, but there is no need for diesel.

I wager the in-cylinder combustion temperatures are limited to avoid excessive NOx creation.


----------

